# Twilight: Breaking Dawn



## Ash (Oct 31, 2011)

*~UPDATED~*

Kristen may have left Robert because he's a pansy, but Bella and Edward's love will last forever. It's time for the final movie of the Twilight Saga, Breaking Dawn Part Two, releasing in theaters on November 16th.

The story so far, best told by someone else who posted here:



Gaiash said:


> Ah but now Bella is a vampire. If you'll remember in the early days of being a vampire you are unable to control your bloodlust and extremely violent and dangerous. The entire climax of the last book/film involved fighting an army of newly changed vampires. Now Bella will have to deal with the side effects of becoming a vampire.
> Oh, nevermind. It turns out Bella doesn't have to worry about any of these things. She has better control than the other Cullens, who spent years learning to control themselves, around humans. Her reason? "I guess since I spent time with vampires so long I just skipped that stage". What a waste of potentially interesting character development.
> 
> But what about the Volturi? They've been building up to a conflict between them and the Cullens since New Moon and now they have a reason to attack. The entire third section of the book is dedicated to this and the movie ends setting this up. The Cullens gather their allies ready to fight and...
> The Volturi show up, realise they had a misunderstanding and leave. *That's how the series ends*.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti0H-bvMi3I[/YOUTUBE]

This trailer makes me ashamed of having created this thread. The effects are the worst of any of the other movies, it looks like they *are* going to be forcing fight sequences in the end and the rest of the film will have to be carried by melodrama alone. Not even a trip to the mall is worth this, and is a future rental at Red Box at best.


*Spoiler*: _Part One_ 



Yeah. I went there.

Breaking Dawn, the fourth book/movie in the Twilight series releases Part One in theaters on November 18th.

_The Story So Far: Bella marries Edward and gets knocked up with a hybrid child, which is later discovered to be tearing her up from the inside out. The unborn child is seen as a threat by the Quileute wolf pack and they decide it's their duty to destroy it, and Bella along with it. Jacob and Edward, both hating what the child is doing to Bella want it dead more than anyone, but she won't give it up. What will become of Jacob's relationship with his pack? Will Bella survive to see her monster child burst into the world? Does this actually prove that Edward isn't homosexual? Find out in:_

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1OHXR63a38[/YOUTUBE]

Now, I wouldn't call myself a fan of the Twilight series at all. The books and movies are mildly amusing at best, and each one was worse than the last. Although, I'm actually a bit excited to watch this new one. If there's one thing I liked about the Breaking Dawn book, it was the first part; mostly told in Jacob's point of view. It was much darker and better told than any part in any of the books, and the previews honestly don't look half bad.

Part Two can fuck off, though. It was the worst part of the series.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 31, 2011)

their little sexcapade in the trailer made me want to barf


----------



## Ash (Oct 31, 2011)

I hate being one of those people who constantly compares movies with their books, but if the sexcapades are anything like in the book, they'll be melodramatically hilarious.


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 31, 2011)

how does that make me feel any butter?


----------



## Ash (Oct 31, 2011)

It shouldn't. I'm actually quite horrified of Robert Pattinson's bare chest.


----------



## Dragon Lord (Oct 31, 2011)

i hope this twillight movie will be better than the others


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 31, 2011)

Dragon Lord said:


> i hope this twillight movie will be better than the others


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 1, 2011)

LOLZ Bella gets preggers with evil monster baby.

And is the part 1 and 2 thing something they did in the books, or are they ripping off Deathly Hallows at this point?


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 1, 2011)

Did the bed break when they were having sex? How did Bella's Vag survive that?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 1, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> LOLZ Bella gets preggers with evil monster baby.
> 
> And is the part 1 and 2 thing something they did in the books, or are they ripping off Deathly Hallows at this point?



one would have thought preggo whatever her name is would be decent, but it also looks crap in the trailers.  this movie is for tween girls, middle aged lonely women, and gay dudes


----------



## Ash (Nov 1, 2011)

^Not so sure about gay dudes...



Funkfreed said:


> LOLZ Bella gets preggers with evil monster baby.
> 
> And is the part 1 and 2 thing something they did in the books, or are they ripping off Deathly Hallows at this point?



The book is long and broken up into three segments for story-telling perspective. Part One of the movie is made up of the first two segments, with Bella and Edward making babies, and then up to and including Bella giving birth... I'm pretty sure. But I'm also sure they did it to milk the series for as much as they can.



ThePseudo said:


> Did the bed break when they were having sex? How did Bella's Vag survive that?



Edward tried to be _very careful_ with her, but not enough to realize that pumping her full of undead jizz should have turned her into a vampire too.


----------



## Nodonn (Nov 1, 2011)

Will the spinecrushing goodness be in this one or in part 2?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 1, 2011)

looks like the movie of the year. can't wait.


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2011)

Goova said:


> looks like the movie of the year. can't wait.



 

Not sure if serious?

That is so sig worthy

edit 

Fuck it im sigging this


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 1, 2011)

I remember seeing a preview where Sparkles was fucking Blankface, and he came so hard that he like broke her wall. Then it showed her in the mirror rubbing her belly. 

So, a bunch of tweens will no doubt go get pregnant after seeing this.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 1, 2011)

Nah I'm serious. This shit look so raw. Already looks better than the 3rd one. Man, Bella gets hotter every movie


----------



## Vault (Nov 1, 2011)

Each to his own i suppose mate 

However you are still getting sigged.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 1, 2011)

Bella? Hot?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh my bad, I meant beautiful. Oh so beautiful


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 1, 2011)

hope they show bella's vag


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 1, 2011)

not the biggest fan of the series, but i will probably end up watching it anyway...


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2011)

While each one is better than the last, that's not really saying much. I'll see it. Can't leave a series unfinished.


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 1, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> hope they show bella's vag



It probably shows more personality/expression than her face.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 1, 2011)

her face looks like a vagina that got falcon punched


----------



## Beast. (Nov 1, 2011)

This is how Twilight should have gone.

Blade cuts off their heads.

The end.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-turfrcQY-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2011)

do not want


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 2, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-turfrcQY-w[/YOUTUBE]



The quintessential Twifag, defending it like it's holy.


----------



## Ash (Nov 2, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-turfrcQY-w[/YOUTUBE]



This cannot be serious. It's not possible


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha that was so worth it  

Its like a contact high  what


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 2, 2011)

She needs to learn how to troll better. Her older vids look more believable 
[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLvNGZjMt8I&feature=relmfu[/Youtube]


----------



## RWB (Nov 10, 2011)

I've actually considered writing a fanfiction for this series... about a Strigoi and his crew stalking all the Cullens down and killing them.

Strigoi are romanian vampires by the way.


The only reason I'm interested in this series is pure bile fascinataion.


----------



## Beautiful Anaka (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree with you!!  Much better ending!

I'm still going to watch the movie just to finish the series.



Beast said:


> This is how Twilight should have gone.
> 
> Blade cuts off their heads.
> 
> The end.


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2011)

Did no one watch Welcome to the Riley's? 

Kristen Stewart has fine fucking ass. They should show her tight twat.


----------



## Sann (Nov 11, 2011)

Ash said:


> This cannot be serious. It's not possible



Thought the same

Anyway I read the books, watched the movies and will probably end up watching this one too, but first I'll have to get drunk because otherwise I won't be able to stand the cheesy romance scenes/ talk and the bad acting.


----------



## Judas (Nov 13, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> hope they show bella's vag



I bet it's more blank and tasteless than her face.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 13, 2011)

She's been putting cold dead cock in there for three movies now
I'll be happy if it doesn't have mold coming out of it


----------



## Jena (Nov 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








I might have to see this for the laughs. The book was just terrible (and this is coming from someone who still likes the first two books—I know, burn me at the stake) but it had the amazingly bloody vampire birth. I'm really hoping to see Robert Pattinson rip open Kirsten Steward's stomach with his teeth. The price of the ticket may be worth it for that alone.

I'm probably not going to be seeing this one in the theaters, but I'll rent it when it comes out on DVD. Or buy it, depending on how much of the gore they put in.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 15, 2011)

time to break out my vuvuzela I guess


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2011)

Movie was bad...like very bad.  Like worse, than New Moon.  I don't get it, the books are a masterpiece, why did this adaptation not carry over?  I cried while walking out of the movie...I was looking forward to it so much....

Hope Part 2 redeems this next year.


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2011)

Ash said:


> Yeah. I went there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ash said:


> It shouldn't. I'm actually quite horrified of Robert Pattinson's bare chest.





NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> one would have thought preggo whatever her name is would be decent, but it also looks crap in the trailers.  this movie is for tween girls, middle aged lonely women, and gay dudes





Ash said:


> *^Not so sure about gay dudes...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You ain't foolin nobody Sweetheart.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 18, 2011)

RWB said:


> The only reason I'm interested in this series is pure bile fascinataion.



Would u like a pepto bismol I hear it erases all indigestion from Twilight Viewings.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 18, 2011)

so bad                       .


----------



## Ash (Nov 18, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> You ain't foolin nobody Sweetheart.



I don't understand what you're suggesting. If you're saying I'm a gay guy, well, _duh_. If you're saying that I like Twilight for some delusion that there are attractive men in these films, then you're very wrong.


In any case, I'll be watching it tomorrow. Outlook isn't good so far, though.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 18, 2011)

I still don't know how I'm going to troll twilight now

I mean my hate for it

Is soo three years ago


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 18, 2011)

im glad that breaking dawn is out, now the world will know that, if they thought that things were ugly with the first tree, its because they hadnt seen breaking dawn still 


btw:

bella = depressive girl with suicide thoughts/too dependent of her husband
edward = wife beater
jacob = p*d*p****
meyer = troll


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I still don't know how I'm going to troll twilight now
> 
> I mean my hate for it
> 
> Is soo three years ago



You didn't even keep the vuvuzela after all this time did you?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 19, 2011)

Charcan said:


> You didn't even keep the vuvuzela after all this time did you?


 vuvuzela


----------



## joshclarke90 (Nov 19, 2011)

OMGG! Finally I've seen Breaking Dawn Part 1 and I loved it <

It's such an amazing movie, you can watch it online for free here: 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 19, 2011)

Bot detected


----------



## Grape (Nov 19, 2011)

I would rather give my penis an in depth urethra exam using a sharpened pencil. This thread is fun though.


----------



## Ash (Nov 19, 2011)

I got to watch it today. It... wasn't horrible. Although, I'm 100% certain I was the only male in the theater, and I nearly busted out laughing when people started crying during the wedding. I'm such a bad person 

Well, one thing I hated was: Edward. He's enough of a walking vagina in the books, but the movies make him even worse. The rest was good. It was watchable, even though it wasn't as dark and bloody as the book (that's right, Jena, you will be highly disappointed). I absolutely loved the wolves in this movie. They did a great job on them this time around. Also, it ended in the EXACT place I thought it would. I had it all figured out in my head, so that was cool. So in the end, I thought it was one of the better Twilight movies. The first one was the best, and I'd say this one is close second.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2011)

So I was talking about this at work with some coworkers this week.  I'm not a teenage girl.  I'm not the target audience.  But are teenage girls able to be objective about these films?

Maybe this genre is just perfect for them.  Maybe they really love this romance for eternity notion.  But let's face it.  These films aren't the only films they have ever seen.  Even if they enjoy what they saw on the screen... none of them come out of the film expecting it to win awards right?  Every teenage girl that sees this understands that much better films exist; correct?


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 19, 2011)

lovely.


----------



## Ash (Nov 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So I was talking about this at work with some coworkers this week.  I'm not a teenage girl.  I'm not the target audience.  But are teenage girls able to be objective about these films?
> 
> Maybe this genre is just perfect for them.  Maybe they really love this romance for eternity notion.  But let's face it.  These films aren't the only films they have ever seen.  Even if they enjoy what they saw on the screen... none of them come out of the film expecting it to win awards right?  Every teenage girl that sees this understands that much better films exist; correct?



We have to assume teenage girls aren't all the mindless idiots media and that fat chick in the video make them out to be. Some teenage girls need to post.



Jeαnne said:


> lovely.



That would look much better if her makeup wasn't so laughably fake.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Movie was bad...like very bad.  Like worse, than New Moon.  I don't get it, the books are a *masterpiece*, why did this adaptation not carry over?  I cried while walking out of the movie...I was looking forward to it so much....


Masterpiece? Ok I can kind of understand liking these books but there are in no way a fooking masterpiece. Especially not Breaking Dawn which even Twilight fans think was terrible.



Mider T said:


> Hope Part 2 redeems this next year.


Part 2 will have p*d*p**** Jacob and everyone waiting around for a fight that doesn't happen. I haven't seen part 1 yet but it's bloody obvious that it ends with the birth with everyone being happy. Nothing changes between then and the end of the book, just a pointless waste of time where they're all gathering a bunch of new support characters that do nothing special to prepare for a big fight only to resolve it with "Oh sorry, misunderstanding. Have a nice day, goodbye." and then the book ends.

I'm sorry but unless the movie makes drastic changes to the book it is going to be a film where nothing happens. I'm not saying you shouldn't like Twilight, in fact I'm pretty sure this book is worse for Twilight fans, I'm just saying that Breaking Dawn is nothing to look forward to.


----------



## Kirath (Nov 20, 2011)

Link removed

A feature-length drunken rant about the movie, really entertaining stuff.^^

The only way I'd ever watch one of those Twilight movies is with Rifftrax.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 20, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Link removed
> 
> A feature-length drunken rant about the movie, really entertaining stuff.^^
> 
> The only way I'd ever watch one of those Twilight movies is with Rifftrax.


awesome ahahaha


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 20, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> lovely.



Bella: "I want a divorce...."


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 20, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> lovely.



... Next time on: Twilight: Breaking Wind vs THIA


*Spoiler*: __ 




Freddy Kruger and Jason Vorhees drop Bella's child off at Silent Hill.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 20, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> lovely.



The Bitch is dead and she still has that blank look on her face... She can't even die with an expression on her face beyond uhh huhh.


----------



## tashtin (Nov 20, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Bitch is dead and she still has that blank look on her face... She can't even die with an expression on her face beyond uhh huhh.



Does Bellamy die in the end? The only exposure I've had of twilight was when i pretended to be a fan to bang this chick... From what I remember her telling me is bellamy lives.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 20, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Masterpiece? Ok I can kind of understand liking these books but there are in no way a fooking masterpiece. Especially not Breaking Dawn which even Twilight fans think was terrible.



But they are a masterpiece, this is one of the greatest series (vampire or not) ever written.  That's why I don't like to see these wonderful pages thrashed by cinematic incompetence.




> Part 2 will have p*d*p**** Jacob and everyone waiting around for a fight that doesn't happen. I haven't seen part 1 yet but it's bloody obvious that it ends with the birth with everyone being happy. Nothing changes between then and the end of the book, just a pointless waste of time where they're all gathering a bunch of new support characters that do nothing special to prepare for a big fight only to resolve it with "Oh sorry, misunderstanding. Have a nice day, goodbye." and then the book ends.
> 
> I'm sorry but unless the movie makes drastic changes to the book it is going to be a film where nothing happens. I'm not saying you shouldn't like Twilight, in fact I'm pretty sure this book is worse for Twilight fans, I'm just saying that Breaking Dawn is nothing to look forward to.



I've read each of the books at least 3 times now (I've read Eclipse 7), and the like any expert of pen Stephanie Meyer is able to gracefully portray the maturation of Edward and Bella's relationship.  The changes are clearly evident and the last book was one of the best uses of diction I've ever read in wrapping things all up.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2011)

Banana, stop trolling


----------



## Ash (Nov 20, 2011)

tashtin said:


> Does Bellamy die in the end? The only exposure I've had of twilight was when i pretended to be a fan to bang this chick... From what I remember her telling me is bellamy lives.




*Spoiler*: __ 



She dies.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And becomes a vampire.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bellamy?


----------



## Jena (Nov 20, 2011)

Mider T said:


> I've read each of the books at least 3 times now (I've read Eclipse 7), and the like any expert of pen Stephanie Meyer is able to gracefully portray the maturation of Edward and Bella's relationship.  The changes are clearly evident and *the last book was one of the best uses of diction I've ever read in wrapping things all up*.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2011)

Mider T said:


> But they are a masterpiece, this is one of the greatest series (vampire or not) ever written.  That's why I don't like to see these wonderful pages thrashed by cinematic incompetence.
> 
> I've read each of the books at least 3 times now (I've read Eclipse 7), and the like any expert of pen Stephanie Meyer is able to gracefully portray the maturation of Edward and Bella's relationship.  The changes are clearly evident and the last book was one of the best uses of diction I've ever read in wrapping things all up.


You're funny but while your last post you fooled me this one it's clear you're a troll. But at least you're a funny troll.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 20, 2011)

I've negged people for a lot less with a lot less thinking banana


----------



## illmatic (Nov 20, 2011)

The all time weekend record by Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 at $169.2M or The Dark Knight at $158.4M. 

I don't know about part 1 of T:BD but I think part 2 may pass both :WOW 

*EDIT*: Maybe not as taking a quick look this one didn't exceed New Moon‘s opening weekend numbers


----------



## illmatic (Nov 20, 2011)

_BreakingDawn has to be the longest, most expensive anti-abortion PSA ever_
Read More - 

Made me chuckle


----------



## Mider T (Nov 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Banana, stop trolling


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2011)

Bella touching herself thinking about the night before I found really uncomfortable.


----------



## Wan (Nov 20, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Every generation has their deniers, at one time I'm sure many an Ancient Greek called Homer fans trolls for his works, but all it takes is a few years for the population to step back and see the books for their full potential.



Did...did you just indirectly compare Twilight to Homer?  Y'know, one of the foundational works of all literature?  To a teen drama about vampires?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2011)

Oman said:


> Did...did you just indirectly compare Twilight to Homer?  Y'know, one of the foundational works of all literature?  To a teen drama about vampires?


Of course he did. He's a troll.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2011)

Oman said:


> Did...did you just indirectly compare Twilight to Homer?  Y'know, one of the foundational works of all literature?  To a teen drama about vampires?



It's Young Adult Literature.  And yes, both authors set precedents that redefined their specialty genres forever.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2011)

Mider T said:


> It's Young Adult Literature.  And yes, both authors set precedents that redefined their specialty genres forever.


Erm no, it's little girls literature. Don't insult young adults.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 21, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Erm no, it's little girls literature. Don't insult young adults.


Don't feed the trolls, even if they are funny ones. This user is too educated in literature to be a real Twilight fan.


----------



## Wan (Nov 21, 2011)

Mider T said:


> It's Young Adult Literature.  And yes, both authors set precedents that redefined their specialty genres forever.



 >Homer just influenced a "specialty genre"
>Twilight was a good influence on anything
>Twilight is for anyone over the age of 16


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2011)

^Twilight revitalized a dying industry (look at True Blood and Vampire Diaries) and forever reformed the way educated people view them.  No longer as monsters but as beautiful creatures who aren't so different from you and I.  In a way, Stephanie Meyer surpassed Bram Stoker.



Gaiash said:


> Don't feed the trolls, even if they are funny ones. This user is too educated in literature to be a real Twilight fan.



The series is unique in it's special structure allowing young people to read and understand while older fans are intrigued by the alludes to folklore from past vampire stories and discreet references to more classics.  This is why I call Stephanie Meyer a genius.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 22, 2011)

Mider T said:


> The series is unique in it's special structure allowing young people to read and understand while older fans are intrigued by the alludes to folklore from past vampire stories and discreet references to more classics.  This is why I call Stephanie Meyer a genius.


Silly Mider. Stephanie Meyer said she doesn't like regular vampire stories, they creep her out. When pretending to be a Twilight fan you can't bring up classic literature, everyone knows Twilight fans don't know shit about other books.


----------



## Jena (Nov 22, 2011)

Mider, just stop. 

This is why I don't tell people that I like Twilight. 
You're making the rational fans look bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh wow Mider


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> Mider, just stop.
> 
> This is why I don't tell people that I like Twilight.
> You're making the rational fans look bad.


So since you're a sane fan I'm sure you still agree that Breaking Dawn (book and film) was terrible. After all all the problems with it should be worse for a fan than anyone else.


----------



## Jena (Nov 22, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> So since you're a sane fan I'm sure you still agree that Breaking Dawn (book and film) was terrible. After all all the problems with it should be worse for a fan than anyone else.




That book was just...
Not only was it awful on just about every level imaginable, but it also contradicted the already (admittedly flimsy) established canon. The whole point of the other three books was that being a vampire sucks and it's something you don't want. In BD everyone who told Bella no along the way looks like a giant hypocrite because it's the bestest thing ever when she transforms.

Also Vampire C-section and pedo Jacob.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> That book was just...
> Not only was it awful on just about every level imaginable, but it also contradicted the already (admittedly flimsy) established canon. The whole point of the other three books was that being a vampire sucks and it's something you don't want. In BD everyone who told Bella no along the way looks like a giant hypocrite because it's the bestest thing ever when she transforms.
> 
> Also Vampire C-section and pedo Jacob.


Don't forget the anti climax. Since New Moon they've talked about how big of a deal the Volturi are and hinting at a future conflict between them and the Cullens and the entire third part of Breaking Dawn is everyone waiting for that fight... and they realise they made a mistake and leave.

Though if we talk about everything wrong with that book we'll be here all day, just figured that one was too big of a deal to leave out.


----------



## Jena (Nov 22, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Don't forget the anti climax. Since New Moon they've talked about how big of a deal the Volturi are and hinting at a future conflict between them and the Cullens and the entire third part of Breaking Dawn is everyone waiting for that fight... and they realise they made a mistake and leave.
> 
> Though if we talk about everything wrong with that book we'll be here all day, just figured that one was too big of a deal to leave out.



The Volturi were an incredibly lame villain. They do absolutely nothing. 
It's obvious that she just added them to the story in a transparent attempt to create some sort of external drama for Edward/Bella.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 22, 2011)

He's undead - the faggy, sparkling, brooding "vampire" has no pulse. Without blood pumping through his body, how can pretty sparkly Edward get a pretty sparkly boner?

He can't.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> Mider, just stop.
> 
> This is why I don't tell people that I like Twilight.
> You're making the rational fans look bad.



I've been rationally explaining the deconstruction Meyer uses throughout the series to forge one of the greatest stories ever told, how am I not helping anyone's cause?



Jena said:


> That book was just...
> Not only was it awful on just about every level imaginable, but it also contradicted the already (admittedly flimsy) established canon. The whole point of the other three books was that being a vampire sucks and it's something you don't want. In BD everyone who told Bella no along the way looks like a giant hypocrite because it's the bestest thing ever when she transforms.
> 
> Also Vampire C-section and *pedo Jacob*.



And this, he's not a pedo.  He did it to save her, and I'm sure nobody is going to let him act on his emotions until she's biologically mature.  What's age to their kind anyway?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 22, 2011)

the whole point of the other three books is that it is HUGE to have a boyfriend


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 22, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> He's undead - the faggy, sparkling, brooding "vampire" has no pulse. Without blood pumping through his body, how can pretty sparkly Edward get a pretty sparkly boner?
> 
> He can't.


I have the only answer that makes sense. When he was being turned into a vampireMeyerpire he got an errection and it's been stuck like that up until the events of Breaking Dawn. I mean lets face it if Meyer's excuse for female vampires being unable to get pregnant is "their bodies don't expand" which is what a boner is the only logical explanation is that McSparklepants had a boner the whole time.

It also explains why he's so moody.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2011)

> the whole point of the other three books is that it is HUGE to have a boyfriend



Very True

And don't forget no one understands your love.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2X3vlN10LU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG2DQq2hr5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2011)

isn't it gross though? To have a dead cold diamond sparklecock shoved up inside your vagina? I think the reason why there has never been a hybrid before is because no one has ever been that willingly stupid


----------



## Jena (Nov 23, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> isn't it gross though? To have a dead cold diamond sparklecock shoved up inside your vagina? I think the reason why there has never been a hybrid before is because no one has ever been that willingly stupid



And in one of the books (I can't remember which; who gives a fuck) it says that their sperm is actually venom that somehow "mimics" human sperm.

MMMMN, SEXY!

Chicks dig venom sperm. Good thing Edward and Bella didn't have oral sex before she transformed.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 24, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I have the only answer that makes sense. When he was being turned into a vampireMeyerpire he got an errection and it's been stuck like that up until the events of Breaking Dawn. I mean lets face it if Meyer's excuse for female vampires being unable to get pregnant is "their bodies don't expand" which is what a boner is the only logical explanation is that McSparklepants had a boner the whole time.
> 
> It also explains why he's so moody.




Impossible. 
How then could he have gone three books without fucking her? It doesn't add up.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 24, 2011)

And Edward, Y U NO CONDOMS

Bella, Y U NO PILL?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 25, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> Impossible.
> How then could he have gone three books without fucking her? It doesn't add up.


Because he's an idiot.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 28, 2011)

Jacob would have banged her a long time ago. 

Doggystyle.



Jena said:


> And in one of the books (I can't remember which; who gives a fuck) it says that their sperm is actually venom that somehow "mimics" human sperm.
> 
> MMMMN, SEXY!
> 
> Chicks dig venom sperm. Good thing Edward and Bella didn't have oral sex before she transformed.



So what he injected into her when she was dying was...


Ohhhhh....


----------



## MunchKing (Nov 28, 2011)

My sister said she liked this film. When I asked what she disliked about it, she said the imprinting thing was weird. Apparently no other problems with the flick. She then accused me of liking it because I knew about several plot points.

This coming from an otherwise rational 19 year old.



Anyway, I don't have anyone to see this flick with and I think I'd rather be water boarded than sit through it alone so I'm going to save it for rifftrax.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2011)

MunchKing said:


> My sister said she liked this film. When I asked what she disliked about it, she said the imprinting thing was weird. Apparently no other problems with the flick. She then accused me of liking it because I knew about several plot points.
> 
> This coming from an otherwise rational 19 year old.


Tell her that it's because things are so memorably bad that it's hard to forget.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 28, 2011)

So people hated this movie? I'm surprised. I found it so awesome that it made me stop being indifferent to the series and have some interest on it.

I was very thrilled in the end, when Bella transformed and opened her red eyes.


----------



## Judas (Nov 28, 2011)

So is it beautifully bad or terrible?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2011)

Luiz said:


> So people hated this movie? I'm surprised. I found it so awesome that it made me stop being indifferent to the series and have some interest on it.
> 
> I was very thrilled in the end, when Bella transformed and opened her red eyes.


So you're ok with anti climaxes and pedowolf?


----------



## Jena (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 29, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> So you're ok with anti climaxes and pedowolf?



Pedowolf was a little weird. 

But it's not like he plans to tap Renesmee anytime soon, so it's alright.

What anti climaxes?


----------



## Vix (Nov 29, 2011)

Idk why people make such a big fuss about it when the acting is so terrible. The only good acting imo is Charlie idk why, but probably bc his acting seems more realistic. It sounds like they're reading everything straight from the scrips and the acting isn't natural. The only exciting part about the movie was when Edward finally found some sorta connection to his unborn baby and when Bella was gonna give birth to her baby. The wedding was nice, but the honeymoon was so played out. I mean yeah, it was tender love and all that mushy-gushy shit, but it seemed so awkward. There was barely any fight scenes, and it just turned out to be more of a romantic chick flick. I was expecting raging fights here and there instead of a pussy ass wolves vs. vampires bitch slap weak ass fight. Oh and not to mention, the Jacob dude wants to mate with the baby. And his acting was just terrible.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 29, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Pedowolf was a little weird.
> 
> But it's not like he plans to tap Renesmee anytime soon, so it's alright.


For Renesmee (stupid name btw) growing up is much quicker than normal meaning she'd be psysically Jacob's age around 7 (maybe even younger) which would still make him a p*d*p**** because she'd still be a 7 year old girl. And even without actually breeding with her he still is "in love" with a newborn baby.




Luiz said:


> What anti climaxes?


The wolves are going to declair war on the Cullens because they're going to break the treaty and they see Bella's baby as a threat.
Oh, nevermind. Now that Jacob has become a p*d*p**** the wolves are going to leave the Cullens alone.

Ah but now Bella is a vampire. If you'll remember in the early days of being a vampire you are unable to control your bloodlust and extremely violent and dangerous. The entire climax of the last book/film involved fighting an army of newly changed vampires. Now Bella will have to deal with the side effects of becoming a vampire.
Oh, nevermind. It turns out Bella doesn't have to worry about any of these things. She has better control than the other Cullens, who spent years learning to control themselves, around humans. Her reason? "I guess since I spent time with vampires so long I just skipped that stage". What a waste of potentially interesting character development.

But what about the Volturi? They've been building up to a conflict between them and the Cullens since New Moon and now they have a reason to attack. The entire third section of the book is dedicated to this and the movie ends setting this up. The Cullens gather their allies ready to fight and...
The Volturi show up, realise they had a misunderstanding and leave. *That's how the series ends*.

To name a few.


----------



## Sann (Nov 29, 2011)

Haze said:


> Idk why people make such a big fuss about it when the acting is so terrible. The only good acting imo is Charlie idk why, but probably bc his acting seems more realistic. It sounds like they're reading everything straight from the scrips and the acting isn't natural. The only exciting part about the movie was when Edward finally found some sorta connection to his unborn baby and when Bella was gonna give birth to her baby. The wedding was nice, but the honeymoon was so played out. I mean yeah, it was tender love and all that mushy-gushy shit, but it seemed so awkward. There was barely any fight scenes, and it just turned out to be more of a romantic chick flick. I was expecting raging fights here and there instead of a pussy ass wolves vs. vampires bitch slap weak ass fight. Oh and not to mention, the Jacob dude wants to mate with the baby. And his acting was just terrible.



Exactly my thoughts
The movie didn't disappoint me: I knew it would be horrible and it was!


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 29, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> For Renesmee (stupid name btw) growing up is much quicker than normal meaning she'd be psysically Jacob's age around 7 (maybe even younger) which would still make him a p*d*p**** because she'd still be a 7 year old girl. And even without actually breeding with her he still is "in love" with a newborn baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't read the books, so I don't know. Those surely can be a disappointment.

And yeah... you have to be a vampire in order to experience what it's like to be one. Hanging out with them doesn't equal that.


----------



## Vix (Nov 29, 2011)

Sann said:


> Exactly my thoughts
> The movie didn't disappoint me: I knew it would be horrible and it was!


I'm not a twilight fan, I never saw the last two films, I just liked the fact that the wolves looked awesome and the scenery of the film was cool. Other than that, I still think they could've casted better looking vampires and werewolves. They don't even have to act, they can just read off the screen and look pretty since the acting is so bad.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 29, 2011)

Haze said:


> I'm not a twilight fan, I never saw the last two films, I just liked the fact that the wolves looked awesome and the scenery of the film was cool. Other than that, I still think they could've casted better looking vampires and werewolves. They don't even have to act, they can just read off the screen and look pretty since the acting is so bad.


Trust me the acting is not the problem. It's the writing, it offers no opertunities for good acting because all the characters are written in a way that only a stale performance will do.

That's what's so scary, the acting is accurate.


----------



## Ash (Nov 29, 2011)

They put an older Nessie in Jacob's vision to try to explain that he was going to fall in love with what she would be, not what she currently is. They even explained all the imprinting crap in the last movie. I guess people still didn't get it. But all the pedo Jacob talk makes me  anyway.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 29, 2011)

Ash said:


> They put an older Nessy in Jacob's vision to try to explain that he was going to fall in love with what she would be, not what she currently is. They even explained all the imprinting crap in the last movie. I guess people still didn't get it. But all the pedo Jacob talk makes me  anyway.


That is what we like to call an excuse. As I said she would become that age around 7 years old so even if you go by that logic he's still hooking up with a 7 year old. Also what Jacob is doing is Child Grooming.

I've read all four books and those two act like a couple through most of the third part. No matter what excuse you, Jacob or Meyer use Jacob is still a p*d*p****.


----------



## Ash (Nov 29, 2011)

You can't apply real-world logic to a supernatural fantasy setting. She was hyper-intelligent before she was even born. If her mind was still in a premature state then I would understand, but as a hybrid she has the mind and- as soon as a few years- the body of an adult. That allows her to understand Jacob's connection to her. That's why she, herself has grown attatched to him, not because he's conditioning her to love him.


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it was said in the book that she will age till she is 7 or something but she is going to have a body of a 17 year old How old is Jacob? btw i don't remember =/


----------



## Ash (Nov 29, 2011)

Jacob was 16 in the first book, so he's either still 16 or 17. But aging won't matter to him as long as he resumes using his wolf form. He'll only start aging again if he stays human for an extended period of time. When Nessie's body matures, she'll age at a similar rate to Jacob.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 29, 2011)

'Breaking Dawn - Part 1' breaks half a billion dollars worldwide!


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 29, 2011)

Ash said:


> You can't apply real-world logic to a supernatural fantasy setting.


Stephanie Meyer does it. Besides this isn't logic, it's common sense and morals. I'm not questioning the sparkling (though it doesn't seem to serve any purpose) or the fact imprinting exists. I'm saying that no matter how you age physically your age is how many years since you were born. Bella and McSparklepants have a creepy enough age gap but she isn't a minor.



Ash said:


> She was hyper-intelligent before she was even born. If her mind was still in a premature state then I would understand, but as a hybrid she has the mind and- as soon as a few years- the body of an adult.


Having the body of an adult doesn't make you an adult. It means you're less likely to get asked for ID but she's still be seven years old, she'd just *look* older.



Ash said:


> That allows her to understand Jacob's connection to her. That's why she, herself has grown attatched to him, not because he's conditioning her to love him.


That's another problem. She learns by herself. Raising your child is the biggest part of being a parent but Renesemee raises herself.



Ash said:


> Jacob was 16 in the first book, so he's either still 16 or 17. But aging won't matter to him as long as he resumes using his wolf form. He'll only start aging again if he stays human for an extended period of time. When Nessie's body matures, she'll age at a similar rate to Jacob.


Again that only will effect how old they appear and how long they live. NOT how old they are. So when she's 7 he will be about 25, it doesn't matter if they both look like 18 year olds it will still be a 25 year old breeding with a 7 year old minor.


----------



## Ash (Nov 29, 2011)

If you wanna argue that Jacob is in fact going to fall in love with a person who is seven years of age, then you are correct. There's no denying that, but you're saying he is a p*d*p****, which he is not. By your logic, Nessie is also a zoophile for loving a person who can transform into an animal. 

He is not in love with the child Nessie, not yet. That point has already been made. He will be in love with a rational adult psyche with a mature human body. No matter what her age is, she is a creature that develops extremely quickly into a mature adult figure, just like Jacob is a creature who imprints on another person and is bound to them eternally, whether love is involved or not. She's 7, but she's not a child. He's imprinted to her, but he doesn't feel romantically attached to her _because he doesn't love children_.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 29, 2011)

Ash said:


> If you wanna argue that Jacob is in fact going to fall in love with a person who is seven years of age, then you are correct. There's no denying that, but you're saying he is a p*d*p****, which he is not. By your logic, Nessie is also a zoophile for loving a person who can transform into an animal.


He is legally an adult and has a thing for a baby. In the future he will be a 25 year old who is sleeping with a 7 year old minor. He's a fooking paedophile!



Ash said:


> He is not in love with the child Nessie, not yet. That point has already been made.


I've read the book. He is in what Twilight considers love. They are a couple, it's bloody obvious. It even creeps Charlie out when he sees them.



Ash said:


> He will be in love with a rational adult psyche with a mature human body. No matter what her age is, she is a creature that develops extremely quickly into a mature adult figure, just like Jacob is a creature who imprints on another person and is bound to them eternally, whether love is involved or not. She's 7, but she's not a child. He's imprinted to her, but he doesn't feel romantically attached to her _because he doesn't love children_.


I'm sorry but a 7 year old is a child. It doesn't matter how mature they are mentally and psysically. If she was born 7 years ago she is a little girl.

You are pathetic. Stop coming up with these excuses. Stephanie Meyer is a terrible writer who turned her character into a p*d*p**** as a lazy way of ending the love triangle.


----------



## Ash (Nov 29, 2011)

You don't understand a word I've written, have you? It seems as if I've been repeating the same points over and over and you still don't get it because you keep bringing up the arguments that I continually shoot down.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 29, 2011)

Ash said:


> You don't understand a word I've written, have you? It seems as if I've been repeating the same points over and over and you still don't get it because you keep bringing up the arguments that I continually shoot down.


You haven't shot them down. You've given excuses but that's all they are. Excuses. It doesn't change anything. She's still underage, he's still pedowolf, Stephanie Meyer is still a crappy writer and you're still making excuses.

And no matter how many excuses you make that doesn't change anything. But even if we were to ignore the that that Jacob is a p*d*p**** there is still the fact it's lazy writing. There is still the fact that there is not romance in this so called love. There is still the fact that Renesemee raising herself takes the parenthood out of Bella and McSparklepants being parents making her more like their sister. There is still the fact that it's the worst book I've ever had the misfortune of reading. AND THERE IS STILL THE FACT THAT IT HAS SUCH AN ANTI-CLIMACTIC ENDING!

So no matter what excuse you make Breaking Dawn is and always shall remain a terrible book.


----------



## Ash (Nov 29, 2011)

When did I ever say this was a good book? I'm debating your accusations against Jacob, not defending that talentless cow, Meyer.

And you're still repeating the same junk instead of giving a valid argument.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 29, 2011)

Ash said:


> When did I ever say this was a good book? I'm debating your accusations against Jacob, not defending that talentless cow, Meyer.
> 
> And you're still repeating the same junk instead of giving a valid argument.


I'm repeating my argument because it is the only one I need.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Stephenie Meyer > Anne rice


----------



## Ash (Nov 29, 2011)

You have no bearings on it. Your continuing on to call me pathetic and making a statement that was never an issue here shows me you have nothing left to offer to this discussion.


----------



## Jena (Nov 29, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Stephenie Meyer > Anne rice


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 1, 2011)

Lol Jacob isn't the only one imprinting on Nessie who is a child. I think one of his friends imprint on a infant and she was a human girl not a vampire now Jacob isn't the only pedo lmao.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 1, 2011)

Misha-San said:


> Lol Jacob isn't the only one imprinting on Nessie who is a child. I think one of his friends imprint on a infant and she was a human girl not a vampire now Jacob isn't the only pedo lmao.


Yeah the guy imprinted on a toddler if I recall. His imprint was just weird but is brushed aside. However it's clear it exists so that people aren't as bothered by Jacob becoming pedowolf.


----------



## andrea (Dec 1, 2011)

So yeah I got dragged into seeing this. I wasn't expecting the birth scene yet but I guess it's the logical place to end it at. Hopefully next movie the say screw the book and show some actual vampire fighting and not passive-aggressive magical powers.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 1, 2011)

hails said:


> So yeah I got dragged into seeing this. I wasn't expecting the birth scene yet but I guess it's the logical place to end it at. Hopefully next movie the say screw the book and show some actual vampire fighting and not passive-aggressive magical powers.


They'd need to otherwise it'll be a movie where nothing happens.


----------



## Ash (Dec 1, 2011)

They force action sequences into all the movies for some reason (with the exception of Eclipse), even this one. Part II should be no different. But I dunno what fighting's gonna happen, since the Volturi wouldn't allow any of it at the end and the beginning is too much of a circle-jerk to have any practical fights.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 1, 2011)

Ash said:


> They force action sequences into all the movies for some reason (with the exception of Eclipse), even this one. Part II should be no different. But I dunno what fighting's gonna happen, since the Volturi wouldn't allow any of it at the end and the beginning is too much of a circle-jerk to have any practical fights.


Probably training. Still they're not going to be able to walk around the big anti climax without changing it.


----------



## Jena (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 3, 2011)

watched the movie, first experience with twilight

it was better than i expected. didn't understand the story completely (i didn't get what jacob saw in the newborn girl or why the werewolves suddenly stopped attacking ), but i thought the execution was decent/good on many parts. shit acting though, especially lautner

overall i was entertained


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 3, 2011)

Taylor Lautner is passable because how much talent do I want on something you masturbate at? That's why porn actresses are bad on purpose, do tone down on the stalkers.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 3, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Taylor Lautner is passable because how much talent do I want on something you masturbate at? That's why porn actresses are bad on purpose, do tone down on the stalkers.



as i said it was my first foray into the franchise. i don't care if he's just supposed to eye candy or w/e, just commenting on what i saw.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 4, 2011)

When I watched the movie, I thought it was funny how Bella was super horny after their first time. She wanted it all the time, what the hell. 

On a second note, this is awesome.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNe6E93k6tI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ash (Sep 18, 2012)

Yay, I know you all hate me for this, but it's time to bump this thread for the upcoming release of Part Two. Opening post has been updated:



> Kristen may have left Robert because he's a pansy, but Bella and Edward's love will last forever. It's time for the final movie of the Twilight Saga, Breaking Dawn Part Two, releasing in theaters on November 16th.
> 
> The story so far, best told by someone else who posted here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sann (Sep 19, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> She's still underage, he's still pedowolf, Stephanie Meyer is still a crappy writer and you're still making excuses.
> 
> And no matter how many excuses you make that doesn't change anything. But even if we were to ignore the that that Jacob is a p*d*p**** there is still the fact it's lazy writing. There is still the fact that there is not romance in this so called love. There is still the fact that Renesemee raising herself takes the parenthood out of Bella and McSparklepants being parents making her more like their sister. There is still the fact that it's the worst book I've ever had the misfortune of reading. AND THERE IS STILL THE FACT THAT IT HAS SUCH AN ANTI-CLIMACTIC ENDING!
> 
> So no matter what excuse you make Breaking Dawn is and always shall remain a terrible book.



Seriously I love you


----------



## Roads Untraveled (Nov 7, 2012)

yay going to see the last part of the movie next week
with my little niece
she is crazy twilight fan, im not
though id like the movies​


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 7, 2012)

Roads Untraveled said:


> yay going to see the last part of the movie next week
> with my little niece
> she is crazy twilight fan, im not
> though id like the movies​


Be prepared to see a movie where nothing happens.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 7, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Be prepared to see a movie where nothing happens.



Oh silly you, don't you know that its the epic conclusion to the epic saga .


----------



## Roads Untraveled (Nov 8, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Be prepared to see a movie where nothing happens.



​


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 8, 2012)

Roads Untraveled said:


> ​


That section of the book is all build up. Build up to a climax that doesn't actually happen. It's just pointless new characters showing up and going on about how "amazing" Bella and her daughter are.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 8, 2012)

This is offcourse after how they beat it into the reader's head that the Volturi would not stop at anything yet they did.


----------



## Roads Untraveled (Nov 9, 2012)

dang it
that doesnt sound very promising
oh well ​


----------



## Psychic (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm more a fan of the books than the movie. I hate it that they left 90% of the wolf pack story out and over-glamorize Edward and Bella's relationship. Anyways, I saw it last night and it was more bearable than the other two films. There is a bit of a twist, and not really. I don't really remember the exact thing that happened in the book, but it was sort of a suprised ending, I think the viewers would like it. I say it's probably one of the better films and I would give it a 7/10.

On an unrelated note, I hate crowds on opening night, just wanna betchslapped them. I don't wanna hear every single one of your thought or reaction damnnit. There is no talking in the theaters, no talking!!! never again.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 16, 2012)

Psychic said:


> There is a bit of a twist, and not really. I don't really remember the exact thing that happened in the book, but it was sort of a suprised ending, I think the viewers would like it.


Was the twist that they got rid of the anti-climax from the book? That's the only _"twist"_ that viewers would like considering the fact that "oh we were mistaken, we'll leave now" was a load of crap.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 16, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Was the twist that they got rid of the anti-climax from the book? That's the only _"twist"_ that viewers would like considering the fact that "oh we were mistaken, we'll leave now" was a load of crap.



Well it's not really a twist, but it did make the ending better, you'll have to see for yourself.

Interesting how the Twilight films took a huge transition from realistic indie to hollywood blockbuster. I like the first film the best, I think I watch it like 8 times. New Moon at least tried to maintained that bit of indie realism, but was more comedic. Eclipse was more action, and Breaking Dawn part 1 was romance, and part 2 was just a wrap up of everything, like a conclusion. Hollywood just kills good books. They destroyed the Harry Potter films and caused the last book to be written like crap. I can only imagined what will happen to the Song of Fire and Ice series.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 17, 2012)

Psychic said:


> I'm more a fan of the books than the movie. I hate it that they left 90% of the wolf pack story out and over-glamorize Edward and Bella's relationship. Anyways, I saw it last night and it was more bearable than the other two films. There is a bit of a twist, and not really. I don't really remember the exact thing that happened in the book, but it was sort of a suprised ending, I think the viewers would like it. I say it's probably one of the better films and I would give it a 7/10.
> 
> On an unrelated note, I hate crowds on opening night, just wanna betchslapped them. I don't wanna hear every single one of your thought or reaction damnnit. There is no talking in the theaters, no talking!!! never again.



From what i know the movies are better than the books


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 17, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> From what i know the movies are better than the books


So the books must be burned then


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 17, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> From what i know the movies are better than the books


Well the first film is certainly better than the first book for the following reasons
1. Bella's storytelling is kept to a minimum and we don't hear her inner monologue saying how terrible it is that all these people are being nice to her.
2. There's a scene in the book where McSparklepants forces Bella to go to prom despite her injuries and the fact she made it clear she didn't want to go, he even says "I'll just drag you back" when she considers making a run for it. In the film they just go to prom with no hassle.

The rest I don't know as I've only seen one film as the books just get worse from that point.


----------



## Ash (Nov 17, 2012)

IMO the books are better than any of the movies, though that's my bias toward all book-based movies, these in particular have some terrible writing.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 17, 2012)

Ash said:


> IMO the books are better than any of the movies, though that's my bias toward all book-based movies, these in particular have some terrible writing.


Well usually "the book is better" tends to be because the book has details the film lacks. However in Twilight's case those details make it worse and it's better (but still bad) without them.


----------



## Ash (Nov 17, 2012)

Meh, I think of it all the same way.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 17, 2012)

The book is waaaaay better, it goes into details and depths about the wolf pack and thats what made the series interesting overall.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 17, 2012)

Psychic said:


> The book is waaaaay better, it goes into details and depths about the wolf pack and thats what made the series interesting overall.


I consider the wolf pack especially messed up. You've got two pedophiles and they're led by a guy who scared his "one true love" for being a loyal friend to his ex who he was a heartless douche to. And we're meant to consider these three couples lovable.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I consider the wolf pack especially messed up. You've got two pedophiles and they're led by a guy who scared his "one true love" for being a loyal friend to his ex who he was a heartless douche to. And we're meant to consider these three couples lovable.



​


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 17, 2012)

Just watched the movie today.

- Bella was incredibly horny as always

- The werewolves seemed hilariously weaker than the vampires. Like when someone kicks a dog.

- The whole battle was genjutsu.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 18, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I consider the wolf pack especially messed up. You've got two pedophiles and they're led by a guy who scared his "one true love" for being a loyal friend to his ex who he was a heartless douche to. And we're meant to consider these three couples lovable.



The entire concept of imprinting is both stupid and creepy. It basically makes the male a slave to a force that he is unable to control. If he happens to imprint on a child, Meyer lazily excuses it by saying its not pedophilia because there's nothing sexual or romantic about it and its akin to a ln older brother-little sister relationship. _Then_ what's the child is an adult, its okay to bump uglies.

I think it goes along with some inane philosophy she has about two people being destined for each other the minute the two are born. So much for will and choice.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBpNps3xATc&feature=g-logo-xit[/YOUTUBE]

+9,000 respect to this guy, it's funny because it's true.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 18, 2012)

Aro's girly laugh.

I can taste the youtube videos already.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 18, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> The entire concept of imprinting is both stupid and creepy. It basically makes the male a slave to a force that he is unable to control. If he happens to imprint on a child, Meyer lazily excuses it by saying its not pedophilia because there's nothing sexual or romantic about it and its akin to a ln older brother-little sister relationship. _Then_ what's the child is an adult, its okay to bump uglies.


There's also the fact that in Jacob's case his love interest physically and mentally ages super fast so he'll be able to have "romantic" relationship with her when she's technically still a toddler who just happens to look and act like she's in her early 20s.



Level7N00b said:


> I think it goes along with some inane philosophy she has about two people being destined for each other the minute the two are born. So much for will and choice.


It also lacks a certain word. A word that is meant to be the genre of this series. What was it again? Oh yes: *Romance*.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 18, 2012)

Spoony rips the fuck out the movie

link

Feels good bro


----------



## Psychic (Nov 18, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> The entire concept of imprinting is both stupid and creepy. It basically makes the male a slave to a force that he is unable to control. If he happens to imprint on a child, Meyer lazily excuses it by saying its not pedophilia because there's nothing sexual or romantic about it and its akin to a ln older brother-little sister relationship. _Then_ what's the child is an adult, its okay to bump uglies.
> 
> I think it goes along with some inane philosophy she has about two people being destined for each other the minute the two are born. So much for will and choice.



I always thought of imprinting as something that was eventually going to happen regardless except, now you know it's going to happen. If imprinting didn't exist, would Jacob of still ended up with Renessmee? The answer is yes because they are soulmates and it is their destiny to meet regardless of age. 
So imprinting to me is that his actions were already destined towards that direction, and his soul is drawn to that truth like gravity, you can't escape gravity.



Gaiash said:


> There's also the fact that in Jacob's case his love interest physically and mentally ages super fast so he'll be able to have "romantic" relationship with her when she's technically still a toddler who just happens to look and act like she's in her early 20s.
> 
> 
> It also lacks a certain word. A word that is meant to be the genre of this series. What was it again? Oh yes: *Romance*.



She also techincally processes information quickly and is mentally aware of everything around her. It's not just her body that ages, her mind ages along with it. And remember this is a work of fiction, you can't use the laws of reality to dissect it.

The romance in this situation is the part that we don't see but is implied that they did live happily.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 18, 2012)

Psychic said:


> I always thought of imprinting as something that was eventually going to happen regardless except, now you know it's going to happen. If imprinting didn't exist, would Jacob of still ended up with Renessmee? The answer is yes because they are soulmates and it is their destiny to meet regardless of age.
> So imprinting to me is that his actions were already destined towards that direction, and his soul is drawn to that truth like gravity, you can't escape gravity.


In other words it takes away the romance like I said.



Psychic said:


> She also techincally processes information quickly and is mentally aware of everything around her. It's not just her body that ages, her mind ages along with it. And remember this is a work of fiction, you can't use the laws of reality to dissect it.


Which is why I said mentally. But that's still no different than her just being a really smart toddler that looks older than she really is.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 19, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> In other words it takes away the romance like I said.
> 
> 
> Which is why I said mentally. But that's still no different than her just being a really smart toddler that looks older than she really is.



Just because the romance between Jacob and Renesmee is not in the movie or books doesn't mean it doesn't happen happen, it was always implied that later on they do share romance. You can only imprint on your soulmate, so romance is expected and implied heavily.

And she's not a toddler if her body ages just as rapidly as her mind.


----------



## Roads Untraveled (Nov 19, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Aro's girly laugh.
> 
> I can taste the youtube videos already.



oh jeez, yeah totally
i actually forgot about that little part until i read your message again

seen the movie last friday

omg it was really good , loved it
even though you guys were right, was only about the freaking child
ugh that was a little sad though

but damn it man, that aro guy
he should of had to gotten the edward part and be bella's lover
wouldn't of that been extraordinary

oh and i really loved the twist in the end, that the fight was from alice showing the future​


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Spoony rips the fuck out the movie
> 
> link
> 
> Feels good bro


pathetic reviewer reviews a pathetic movie.

nice


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2012)

Psychic said:


> Just because the romance between Jacob and Renesmee is not in the movie or books doesn't mean it doesn't happen happen, it was always implied that later on they do share romance. You can only imprint on your soulmate, so romance is expected and implied heavily.


The romance of falling in love. That is taken away, instead you just know who you're destined to be with through nature. That's not romantic.



Psychic said:


> And she's not a toddler if her body ages just as rapidly as her mind.


No she'd still be a toddler. Looking physically older and being smart for your age doesn't make you older than you really are. Age is how old you've been on this earth since your birth, likewise eternal youth doesn't pause your age, it pauses your physical appearance and the effects of aging but you are still going to be on the planet for more years meaning you continue to age.

Twilight seems to think how old you look physically is your age. Last time I checked a 12 year old that looks 20 is still a 12 year old, even if said 12 year old had a college education they'd still be 12.

See what I'm getting at here? Well if you insist on defending Jacob after that I have one last thing to remind you.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHRDfut2Vx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 20, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> There's also the fact that in Jacob's case his love interest physically and mentally ages super fast so he'll be able to have "romantic" relationship with her when she's technically still a toddler who just happens to look and act like she's in her early 20s.
> 
> 
> It also lacks a certain word. A word that is meant to be the genre of this series. What was it again? Oh yes: *Romance*.



Its too bad. Jacob started out as a half decent character. Though considering the story that he's in who is writing it, that'sstill not saying much. I read the books, but stopped halfway through BD because it was on a new level of fail. Its funny, Meyer seems to have some weird obsession with youth and physical beauty.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Its funny, Meyer seems to have some weird obsession with youth and physical beauty.


She really does. "Renesmee will rapidly age but she stop before getting old so she can be young forever."


----------



## Psychic (Nov 21, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> The romance of falling in love. That is taken away, instead you just know who you're destined to be with through nature. That's not romantic.
> 
> 
> No she'd still be a toddler. Looking physically older and being smart for your age doesn't make you older than you really are. Age is how old you've been on this earth since your birth, likewise eternal youth doesn't pause your age, it pauses your physical appearance and the effects of aging but you are still going to be on the planet for more years meaning you continue to age.
> ...



Did not bother watching the vid. Shame you can't understand me. It's not just that she looks older, she physically is older. Sad yet funny that you try to bring the laws of reality into a fictional universe. I didn't see anything wrong with the book, maybe you just have a dirty mind.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 21, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHRDfut2Vx0[/YOUTUBE]



You get extra point for posting a Tim Minchin video. Excellent.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 21, 2012)

Psychic said:


> Did not bother watching the vid. Shame you can't understand me. It's not just that she looks older, she physically is older. Sad yet funny that you try to bring the laws of reality into a fictional universe. I didn't see anything wrong with the book, maybe you just have a dirty mind.


Older is related to time not your physical structure. For example there's Benjamin Button who ages backwards yet when he was physically an old man he was still a child. Having the body structure of someone in their 20s means nothing to your age if you were only born four years ago.

And using this "it's a fictional universe" argument is pointless when the human world of said universe is supposed to follow the same laws of reality that we do. As such the concept of age and time remains the same and I am still right in my argument. The fact is without time travel her age is linked to how long she has been out of the womb just like everyone else.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 21, 2012)

Psychic said:


> Just because the romance between Jacob and Renesmee is not in the movie or books doesn't mean it doesn't happen happen.



If it _did happen_, I might assume its a romanticized recruiting campaign for mormon inbreeding / intermarriage?.  :WOW

Actually, some aspects of Twilight could be exactly that.

Vampires, the Cullens, werewolves, etc, live in their own compounds and segregate themselves from the rest of the world similar to how religious cults, scientologists or mormons would.

The Cullens have their own specialized grooming standards in constantly wearing sunscreen, etc.  Similar to how mormons have specialized grooming standards in terms of the underwear they wear, etc.

_Twilight_ resembles a romanticized and stylized version of mormonism, there could be some similarities there?

:WOW


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 21, 2012)

Doug and Rob Walker's review

And of course


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_FKEK8TWutg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Nov 23, 2012)

Movie might be top fifteen worst films I've seen.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Nov 23, 2012)

I work at a theater and we have this for three weeks so I decided to watch it during down time because fuck it. One of the most hilariously bad movies I've ever seen. Micheal Sheen deserves an Oscar for his performance


----------



## Psychic (Nov 23, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I work at a theater and we have this for three weeks so I decided to watch it during down time because fuck it. One of the most hilariously bad movies I've ever seen. Micheal Sheen deserves an Oscar for his performance



Michael Sheen is a goddamn great actor. And you should seriously dl the books, it's alot better than the movies. Maybe deep down inside, you actually like Twilight, but just don't wanna admit it, I can understand I guess, most guys wouldn't wanna admit something like that, so it's okay.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 23, 2012)

Psychic said:


> Michael Sheen is a goddamn great actor. And you should seriously dl the books, it's alot better than the movies. Maybe deep down inside, you actually like Twilight, but just don't wanna admit it, I can understand I guess, most guys wouldn't wanna admit something like that, so it's okay.


The book of the film in question is horrible, it needs things like Micheal Sheen's silly laugh and the troll dream fight to make you laugh. That book isn't better than anything.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 23, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> The book of the film in question is horrible, it needs things like Micheal Sheen's silly laugh and the troll dream fight to make you laugh. That book isn't better than anything.



Breaking Dawn might not have been a great book, but Twilight, New Moon and Eclipse are and therefore worth reading.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 23, 2012)

Psychic said:


> Breaking Dawn might not have been a great book, but Twilight, New Moon and Eclipse are and therefore worth reading.


New Moon was boring. Most of it is just Bella sulking.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 23, 2012)

So, my cousin's girlfriend wants to watch the movie with me and my cousin.

I only watched the first one and it wasn't to my taste, so I'm here to ask if Breaking Dawn part 1 &2 are worth the watch or should I just leave my cousin to suffer and save myself?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 23, 2012)

Hunter said:


> So, my cousin's girlfriend wants to watch the movie with me and my cousin.
> 
> I only watched the first one and it wasn't to my taste, so I'm here to ask if Breaking Dawn part 1 &2 are worth the watch or should I just leave my cousin to suffer and save myself?


This should help
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D3NdYtQkWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sann (Nov 25, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> This should help
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D3NdYtQkWk[/YOUTUBE]



:rofl 
"Chuck Norris drops from the sky..." ----> That one cracked me up!!!

Seriously these guys are awesome and they said EVERYTHING there is to say about this movie.


----------



## Madai (Nov 26, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> The entire concept of imprinting is both stupid and creepy. It basically makes the male a slave to a force that he is unable to control. If he happens to imprint on a child, Meyer lazily excuses it by saying its not pedophilia because there's nothing sexual or romantic about it and its akin to a ln older brother-little sister relationship. _Then_ what's the child is an adult, its okay to bump uglies.
> 
> I think it goes along with some inane philosophy she has about two people being destined for each other the minute the two are born. So much for will and choice.



The concept of imprinting is a genius-level worldwide troll.  Stephanie Meyer set out to write a horror series which is not _really_ a horror series but is a horror series precisely because it's not _really_ a horror series.  Because from the very beginning, Stephanie knew there was _nothing_ MORE HORRIFYING THAN THIS:

[YOUTUBE]V_Qrt1k8qHo[/YOUTUBE]

Everything has preceded exactly according to plan.  Stephanie Meyer has truly horrified, truly given nightmares, to more people than Stephen King.  She wins.


----------

